# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Rennen, Strecken & Bikeparks >  EinsEinser Trail - Tirol / Stubaital / Elferlifte Trail

## tecxx

war heut in den nachrichtenwww.stubai.at/skigebiete/elfe...eten/downhill/sehr positiv, dass da was passiert. juni eröffnung, werde berichten...

----------


## cliomare

ich find das in keinster weise positiv. gleiche katastrophe wie in serfaus für alle, die gerne anspruchsvolle alpine trails und keine rausgebaggerten autobahnen fahren wollen. Das Fahren abseits der neuen Strecke soll jetzt strikt unterbunden werden, da es dann ja eine rausgebaggerte autobahn gibt auf der man die biker kanalisieren will (siehe Tirol Heute Beitrag vom 06.05).
somit wär dann auch die tour von den 11er liften zum technisch sehr anspruchsvollen vertride trail (details will ich hier keine nennen) geschichte, die für mich jedesmal eines der highlights im bikejahr ist.

----------


## tecxx

in einem gebiet mit lift wird es aber schwierig. immer da wo du quasi anstrengungsfrei massen an bikern nach oben transportieren kannst, hast du automatisch dann auch die probleme, wenn es keine dedizierten wege runter gibt. ist beim skifahren ja das gleiche.


ich denke daher, das wird sich ganz von alleine lösen. 
je mehr gebiete mit skilift auf den zug aufspringen trails zu bauen, desto mehr werden sie sich gegenseitig mit angeboten übertrumpfen müssen.
hatte ich vor 2 saisonen nur bergeralm und serfaus auf meinen wochenendplänen, war es sommer 2015 schon eine schwere entscheidung, nicht doch lieber öfter nach nauders, kirchberg, gerlos oder ins ötztal zu fahren. 2016 kommen jetzt halt noch 3 optionen dazu - das ist doch positiv.
serfaus ist ein gutes beispiel - sofern die ausser ihrem bikepark nicht noch andere und vor allem anspruchsvollere trails abliefern, werd ich da auch auch nicht mehr so oft hinfahren. die betreiber werden das früher oder später erkennen und sich um entsprechende lösungen bemühen. 


tirol muss da aktuell einfach erst aufholen. ich kann mir gut vorstellen wie das abläuft derzeit: der liftbetreiber kämpft 1-2 jahre lang mit irgendwelchen "bin-gegen-alles" menschen, und erreicht dann zumindest den kompromiss einen einzelnen trail bauen zu dürfen, der aber abgeriegelt sein muss (elferlifte) oder am halben berg endet (mutterer alm). das ist aktuell durchaus frustrierend und als ghettoisierung zu sehen. ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen dass diese einschränkungen im interesse der liftbetreiber/trailbauer sind. daher glaube ich, dass das nur temporär so sein wird.

----------


## cliomare

Leider ists halt so dass das Gebiete sind, wo man früher sehr wohl abseits fahren hat können. Das ändert sich aber, sobald es einen Bikepark oder eine offizielle Strecke gibt. Einerseits kommen dann ganz einfach viel mehr Leute und andererseits gibts dann ja eine dezidierte Bikestrecke und dort wo man früher noch geduldet wurde ist man plötzlich nicht mehr erwünscht. 
In meinem Fall und auch in meinem Bekanntenkreis ists halt so dass uns Strecken wie Serfaus, Mutterer Alm oder die Neue jetzt an den Elferliften Null interessieren. Wir wollen extrem technische, anspruchsvolle Vertride Strecken. So etwas wird es niemals in einem Park geben. 

Insofern ist die jetzige Entwicklung für uns nur nachteilig. Früher war das Biken auf solchen Wegen zwar auch illegal, es gab manchmal Stress aber zumindest in ein paar Gebieten konnte man auch Touren mit Liftunterstützung machen (meistens tragen wir dann eh noch weiter rauf). Jetzt werden diese Gebiete paradoxerweise immer weniger, da einige Juwelen wo man bis vor kurzem noch toleriert wurde dank offizieller Strecken und damit einhergehender "Kanalisierung" für uns gestorben sind. 

Nicht falsch verstehen - ich finde es prinzipiell gut, dass jetzt vermehrt solche Strecken enstehen. Aber solange es parallell dazu keine generell Freigabe für das Fahren abseits von Forstautobahnen gibt ist dies für alle jene, die wie bisher auf natürlichen Steigen fahren wollen eine fatale Entwicklung.

----------


## Tyrolens

Kauf dir ein Pedelec. Dann brauchst du keine Liftunterstützung mehr.  :Wink: 

Dass die Bahnen Trails sperren, weil sie Trails gebaut haben, ist nachvollziehbar, oder? 
Ist beim Skifahren ja auch nicht anders. Im Randbereich von Liften ist das verboten.

----------


## noox

Ich würde das mal abwarten. Auf den Wegen, auf denen ihr da scheinbar unterwegs seid, werden vermutlich nie so viele Biker sein, dass das zu einem Problem führt. Es wird sicher so sein, dass es dann Gebiete bzw. Trails gibt, wo es durch die neue legalen Wege schwieriger wird, woanders zu fahren. Aber ich kenne einige Bike-Regionen mit Park etc. wo die Insider durchaus auch andere Singletrails fahren, die nicht offiziell freigegeben sind. Solange sich das in Grenzen hält, und solange man ein bisschen mitdenkt (also eher dann und dort fahren, wenn/wo nicht zuviele Wanderer unterwegs sind), dann wird es immer Möglichkeiten geben.

Es ist schon klar, dass ein Trail, der von einem Bikepark sehr leicht erreicht werden kann, gesperrt werden muss, wenn dieser für die Wanderer vorgesehen ist. Sobald man aber danach noch länger weiterfahren muss, schaut das schon wieder anders aus.

Ab einem gewissen Aufkommen von Bikern muss man meiner Meinung nach einfach kanalisieren. Wenn ich wandern gehe und dann kommen mir alle paar Minuten Biker entgegen, dann ist das sicher nicht lustig. Und ich fahre einfach viel lieber auf einem Trail, auf dem ich legal unterwegs bin. Und wenn der dann nur für Biker gemacht ist, dann ist es mir noch lieber. Aber ich verstehe natürlich, dass ihr mit Vertrriding-Ambitionen mit einem Bikepark-Trail wenig anfangen könnt. Aber wie gesagt: Wenn der Trail nicht unbmittelbar in der Nähe des Bikeparks ist, wird es vielleicht gar nicht so schlimm werden.

Interessant ist es natürlich schon, dass jetzt plötzlich so viel rund um Innsbruck entsteht. 

Sölden will übrigens Lösungen für Bikepark-Fahrer und Nicht-Bikepark-Fahrer anbieten. Auf der Seite mit der Giggijochbahn und der Gaislachkogelbahn wird offensichtlich alles mit Trails zugepflastert werden. Die gegenüberliegende Seite soll die "stille Seite" werden. Kein Lifttransport. Nur für die Biker, die selber rauftreten wollen.

----------


## Tyrolens

Die Vertrider sind halt auch die Nische von der Nische und mit dem Norketten-Singletrail haben die ja interessanterweise schon seit Jahren ein legales Angebot.

Paganella hat doch so ein Angebot: Bikepark für alle und wer etwas anderes fahren möchte, kann das mit einem Guide machen, der einem die versteckten Trails zeigt. Wer sich das Kartenmaterial holt, kann das freilich auch ohne Guide. 
In Tirol gibt es so viele Singletrails. Da muss man doch nicht unbedingt zum Tourismusort A oder B fahren.

----------


## MUFC

> nicht doch lieber öfter nach nauders, kirchberg, gerlos oder ins ötztal zu fahren. 2016 kommen jetzt halt noch 3 optionen dazu - das ist doch positiv.


was man so hört, soll gerlos doch auch nicht das non-plus ultra sein - ich glaube du hast dazu auch mal einen beitrag geschrieben?

außerdem stelle ich mir die frage, ob man sich in zukunft überhaupt noch ein dh-bike zulegen soll oder ob man mit einem enduro doch besser bedient ist, da es hierfür doch mehr strecken gibt bzw. wahrscheinlich auch geben wird (nauders, kirchberg, sölden).

----------


## Tyrolens

Jawohl, Gerlos ist ein Witz. 
Nauders find ich persönlich super; Serfaus hat zwei geile Strecken.

Mit einem Enduro ist man sicher sehr gut bedient. Die modernen Geometrien sind ohnehin DH-like. Den Speed, den ich für ein DH Bike brauche, bekomm ich auf unseren Trails kaum zusammen. Mein nächstes Enduro wird 170 mm Federweg haben, 64º Lenkwinkel, 440er Kettenstreben... was will man mehr? 
Klar, eine richtige DH Strecke wär schon geil. Eine, die so richtig auf Mensch und Maschine geht. San Remo.  :Smile:

----------


## noox

Das ist zwar jetzt eine andere Diskussion. Aber ich sehe leider auch, dass die Downhill-Bikes immer mehr an Bedeutung verlieren. Die Enduro-Bikes sind mittlerweilen so gut, dass sich der Unterschied nur mehr bei ganz groben High-Speed Strecken bemerkbar macht. Es werden immer mehr Strecken gebaut, die mit dem Downhill-Bike nicht wirklich Spaß machen, als es umgekehrt Strecken gibt, die mit dem Enduro nicht wirklich sinnvoll sind - auch in den herkömmlichen Bikeparks. In den Bikeregionen mit vereinzelten Singletrails ist das sowieso so. 

Das Problem dabei ist, dass also das Angebot Richtung Enduro-fähige Trails geht, sich die Leute vermehrt Enduros kaufen und dass dann eine Eigendynamik wird.

Beispiel: Auch wenn in Saalbach die ProLine (zumindest vor wenigen Jahren) noch hauptsächlich mit dem Downhill-Bike gefahren wird, eigentlich brauchst nur für die X-Line das Downhill-Bike. Sonst ist das ein Enduro-Revier. Das heißt aber umgekehrt, dass die X-Line eigentlich nicht ins Konzept passt. Und das hat man eh schon am Umbau des unteren Abschnitts gesehen. Bin gespannt wie es da weitergeht. Für mich ist die X-Line eine absolute Lieblings DH-Strecke (ohne große Sprünge, die ich in meinem Alter eh nicht brauch).

Außerdem habe ich aber auf der X-Line ein gutes Beispiel, was die Enduros können: 2014 bin ich das Enduro-Rennen gefahren. Eine Stage war die obere X-Line. Ich war mit Downhill-Reifen unterwegs. (weil das Rennen so abfahrtslastig mit teils groben Trails war) Über Videos habe ich rausgestoppt, dass ich mit dem Enduro genauso schnell war, wie beim GangBattle mit dem Downhill-Bike. Mit dem Enduro kannst aus Kurven viel besser rausbeschleunigen. Unglaublich, wie weit man da (im ersten Wald) über diverse Wellen fliegt (mit dem straffen Enduro im Vergleich zum DH-Bike). Man darf halt keine Rücksicht drauf nehmen, wenn es grob wird. Einfach festhalten.

----------


## Tyrolens

Jawohl, am Enduro kann man einfach die Gwin-Strategie fahren: Das Fahrwerk hart, bis einem die Handgelenke abbrechen; macht offensichtlich schnell. Nicht alle, aber einige.  :Wink:

----------


## noox

Stimmt - da merkst dann so richtig, ob du fit bist. Letztes Jahr bin ich sehr wenig gefahren und da bin ich ich mit der Fahrwerksabstimmung von 2014 nicht wirklich zurechtgekommen  :Wink:

----------


## cliomare

Pedelec brauch ich nicht, trage/trete mein Bike regelmäßig 1000hm+ rauf. Aber wenn man ein Gebiet hat, wo man einen Teil mit Lift und einen Teil zu Fuß kommt und dann eine ewig lange Abfahrt hat, ist das schon lässig. Ich hoffe, dass das bei den Elferliften weiterhin möglich sein wird. Da muss man noch ein paar hundert Hm weiter rauf, das wird das typische Bahnklientel nicht machen.

Wenn ich alles selber treten/tragen müsst ist mir das prinzipiell ja egal, wenns dann auf den Trails aber bei jedem Wanderer die Diskussion gibt warum wir da fahren und nicht im Park/auf der offiziellen Strecke dann wirds einfach mühsam. Und genau dieses Problem nimmt jetzt z. B. auf der Nordkette wieder deutlich zu. 

Nordkettensingletrail hat übringens nichts mit Vertriding zu tun. Das ist eine normale, mittelmäßig anspruchsvolle Bikestrecke und in keinster Weise so technisch wie ich und meine Bikekumpels gerne fahren  :Wink:

----------


## tecxx

interessante diskussion.

@cliomare: die vertriding geschichte ist soweit weg von bahn und trail, da würd ich nichtmal ansatzweise drüber nachdenken obs da probleme geben wird. einfach weiter machen. deine einschätzung zur nordkette sagt mir auch ganz klar, dass du auf strecken unterwegs bist wo es niemals touristenbiker oder gelegenheitsfahrer hinziehen wird. und genau deswegen find ich es ja so gut dass es endlich legale sachen gibt, die die mehrheit der fahrer kanalisieren wird (und auch soll).

 @mufc,noxx: das ist auch mir noch nicht ganz so 100% klar. ab und zu komme ich mir vor, dass ich nur am DH sitze weil ichs grad letzte saison frisch gekauft hab - eigentlich wär ich lieber am enduro. heut war so ein tag, war in kirchberg: gaisbergtrail - perfekt fürs DH, runterbrettern, drops, vollgas. dann lisi osl trail - bäääh. enge, wurzelige kurven, kurze gegenanstiege, der ist mitm enduro einfach viel feiner zum fahren.
 das DHer kristallisiert sich für mich immer mehr als reines park/jump/vollgas-gerät heraus. alles andere ist mitm wendigen, leichten enduro einfach interessanter. darum glaub ich auch dass das mein erstes und letztes DH bike sein wird. aber wie schon gesagt: jetzt hab ichs frisch erstanden, jetzt muss es halt auch gefahren werden....  :Wink:

----------


## hetorider

@ tecxx: ich war heut auch am gaisberg trail unterwegs und kann das so in etwa bestätigen: da macht es mit dem DH bike schon sinn zu fahren. offen, schnell, rumpelig... dann beim osl trail das gegenteil: eng, 1-2 leichte und kurze gegenanstiege... da bist mitm enduro besser aufgehoben, obwohl ich schon sagen muss, auch sowas ist zumindest für die technik mal nicht schlecht das zu machen. im unteren teil wird es dann wenigstens schneller und geht in richtung flow line, ich finde da macht es auch  mit dem DH richtig spass (speziell die stufen ganz unten)

was mir aber extrem heut aufgefallen ist: am osl trail war so richtig viel los, am gaisberg trail deutlich weniger. auch ein zeichen dafür dass die masse einfach (leider) auf einfachen strecken unterwegs ist. leider deshalb da die streckenbauer das dementsprechend gestalten und immer mehr in diese richtung gehen...

----------


## Tyrolens

Am besten gehen derzeit wahrscheinlich wirklich die Flow- und Jumplines. Auf den Jumplines sieht man auch die meisten DH Bikes.  :Wink: 

Ist auch klar, dass erst mal Strecken für die breite Masse angeboten werden und wenn's gut läuft, hoffe ich, kommen später auch Nischenprodukte wie eine IXS taugliche DH Strecke, usw. 

Man sollte auch akzeptieren können, dass man vielleicht in einer Nische sitzt, die wenig bedient wird. Das ist ja im gesamten Leben so. 
Vielen geht es halt wirklich nur darum, ein bisschen auf den Trail zu rollen, dann ein, zwei, drei Biere zu trinken und das war dann auch schon der ganze Tag. Warum auch sollte es im Sommer anders als im Winter sein. Am besten gehen die blauen Pisten und wenn man nicht mehr weiß, was bauen, baut man halt wie im Zillertal eine Harakiri Abfahrt mit 78% Gefälle. 

Vielleicht sind die DH Bikes aber heute auch für ein Niveau gebaut, dass nur mehr schwer erreichbar ist. Wie beim Skifahren - wer kann einen echten Abfahrtsski bändigen?  :Wink:

----------


## noox

> Vielleicht sind die DH Bikes aber heute auch für ein Niveau gebaut, dass nur mehr schwer erreichbar ist. Wie beim Skifahren - wer kann einen echten Abfahrtsski bändigen?


Das würde ich so nicht unbedingt unterschreiben. Auf einem echten Flow-Trail ohne Wurzeln oder Steine ist sicher auch der Anfänger mit dem Enduro gut aufgehoben. Aber sobald es ein bisschen wurzelig, steinig, etc wird, bietet ein weich abgestimmtes Bike (Freeride-Bike, Downhill-Bike) und auch die entsprechende Ausrüstung (Protektorjacke etc.) deutlich mehr Sicherheit.

Um mit dem Enduro auf einem groben Teil schnell zu sein, muss es hart abgestimmt sein und dazu muss man schon Können, Kraft und Ausdauer haben. 

D.h. ein Anfänger oder leicht Fortgeschrittener kann mit dem Downhill-Bike sicher gröbere Trails bewältigen als mit dem Enduro-Bike.

Was mir auffällt: Es gibt kaum Old-School-Downhill-Strecken, auf denen du echt ein Downhill-Bike brauchst. Viele echte Downhill-Strecken gehen in die Richtung High-Speed und mega große Sprünge. Für das bin ich aber irgendwie schon zu alt (und war nie der große Springer). Und sonst gibt's aber nicht so viele grobe Strecken mit nur mittelgroße Sprünge, wo du unbedingt ein DH-Bike brauchst.

----------


## Tyrolens

Die DH Strecke in Kransjka Gora ist zb so eine old school Strecke. Sehr schön.

Viele moderne DH Bikes müssen schon auch aktiv gefahren werden. Gerade beim Demo ist das so. Unbedingt anfängertauglich ist das nicht. Beim Abstimmen sind die DH Bikes auch etwas empdindlich. Aber du hast schon Recht und man sieht es ja auch in den Parks, dass es klappt.
Vor Jumplines habe ich mehr Respekt, als vor allem anderen. Kann dort grausige Stürze geben...

https://youtu.be/8jQFryV2Eu8

----------


## noox

2013 hatte ich in Fiss einen guten Tag und ein Freund hat mich gleich nach wenigen Fahrten drübergezogen.  Ich war mehrmals in Fiss. Mega-geil die Air-Time. 2014 dann nur einmal in Fiss - nach dem Reschenpass-Enduro einen Tag angehängt. Beim Rennen Hand verletzt. Hab mich dann nimmer traut. (In der Gondel: Soll ich oder soll ich nicht...)

Zum Sturz: Vorm frontlastig-Werden habe ich auch richtig Angst. Ich glaub, dass ich irgendwie einen Fahrstil habe, der das bei mir noch begünstigt. Beim V10 bin ich mit dem Fox-Dämpfer nicht zurechtgekommen. Mit den CCDB kann ich ihm mit High-Speed-Rebound das Hinten-Ausschlagen gut abgewöhnen. Auch beim Enduro fahre ich mehr HSR als das Standard-Setup. 
Ob das wirklich 65 km/h waren? 65 ist schon gscheit schnell. Als ich mit dem Enduro  (da hätte ich Magnetabnehmer drauf) drüber bin hatte ich leider die Uhr nicht dabei. Mit dem DH-Bike hatte ich nur GPS - aber das dürfte zu ungenau sein. Ich hab nur einen Track gefunden, wo ich im ersten Abschnitt mal 48 km erreicht hab. Obwohl Aufzeichnungsintervall eine Sekunde war.

A Freund hat mir erzählt, dass er bei dem Sprung vom Sturz  letztes Jahr komplett ins Flat gehupft ist. Aber der fliegt generell weiter - Foto vom Step-Down davor: https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/f...l?si=step+down

----------


## Tyrolens

Springen muss man halt auch lernen und das ist nicht so einfach. Es ist ja schon das Kurven fahren Lernen nicht so einfach und Kurven gibt es in freier Natur bei weitem häufiger als Sprünge. Leider ist auch in den Parks das Angebot oftmals nicht so gut. Früher gab's überall so schöne Drop Batterien.  :Wink: 

Eigentlich wollte ich darauf hinaus, dass auch Flowtrails und gerade Jumplines nicht so ohne sind, vermutlich sogar zu verlockend, um irgendwelchen Blödsinn zu machen. 

Die 65 km/h dort kann ich auch nicht glauben. Es ist zu flach und der Luftwiderstand enorm. 


Um zum Thema zurück zu kommen: Ich weiß echt nicht, warum die Innsbrucker jetzt noch immer herum sumsen. Innsbruck bietet ab heuer ein gut durchmischtes Angebot, das vermutlich 95% der Mountainbiker zufrieden stellen wird bzw. das objektiv betrachtet schafft. Bei den restlichen 5% bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob das nicht einfach Suderanten sind. 
Innsbruck ist auch nur eine Stadt. Die können auch nicht zaubern und wer nicht aus der Region kommt und auch sonst keinen Einblick hat, kann sich gar nicht vorstellen, wie zach auch nur die kleinste Veränderung zu realisieren ist. Andererseits wird Innsbruck und auch Tirol dadurch sehr leicht zu durchblicken. Bei uns ist in die Zukunft schauen voll easy.  :Big Grin: 

Für das östliche Mittelgebirge (Igls bis Tulfes) gibt es jetzt eine Fahrrad-Projektgruppe. Geleitet wird die vom Rennradfanatiker und Landtagsabgeordneten Thomas Pupp. Das ist ein schöner Anfang, obwohl wir natürlich wissen, dass Projektgruppen per se schon für den Hugo sind. Aber: Es tut sich was. In 10 Jahren wird dann realisiert.  :Wink: 

Lustig finde ich die Aussage zum Nordketten Singletrail. Eröffnet wurde der 2004, die ersten 10 Jahre hieß es, dass er viel zu schwierig sei und seit 2 Jahren ist er zu einfach.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Sethimus

imho sind jumplines nur problematisch wenn sie von leuten gebaut wurden die wenig erfahrung damit haben und/oder nicht regelmaessig gewartet werden. auf ner gravity logic strecke hatte ich nie angst davor kopflastig zu werden

----------


## noox

Da ist sicher was dran. Ich hab Springen auch erst in Whistler gelernt. Zuhause ewig probiert und immer wieder auf die Gosch'n gfalln. Es gab zu wenige Sprünge und die, die es gab, haben alle nicht zusammengepasst. 

Eine Woche Whistler und A-Line und Dirt-Merchant sind super gegangen. Wieder zuhause - es ging zwar mehr als vorher - aber bei weitem nicht so einfach, wie ich mir das vorgestellt hatte.

Über Fiss darf man sich aber nicht beschweren: Die Bauer waren vorher in Whistler und haben die Sprünge abgemessen. Der Sprung mit dem Crash ist größer als das was ich (2008) auf der A-Line oder Dirt-Merchant gesehen hab. 

Die gebauten Sprünge sind sowieso kein Problem - die beiden Rampen am Anfang sind allerdings doch etwas zum Aufpassen. Ich hatte bei der ersten das eine oder andere Mal mit Frontlastigkeit zu kämpfen, weshalb ich mich drauf eingestellt habe. Beim zweiten - mit dem großen Gap - hatte ich diesbezüglich nie ein Problem (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KD1bYN9qbZU). Es sind halt einfach leichte Kicker und und keine abgerundeten Tables. Wie man sieht, bin ich sicherheitshalber halt eher im "Bender-Style" unterwegs und drück das Vorderrad erst vorm Aufkommen in die Landung (wobei beim ersten werde ich eh leicht fronlastig).

----------


## noox

Hat den Sprung in Fiss jemand ausgemessen? Ich komme grad auf abartige Werte. Mit GPS hatte ich an ungefähr der Stelle (mit dem DH-Bike) mal 47 km/h gemessen (dass nach dem Step Down die größte Geschwindigkeit ist, scheint logisch). Am Video ist ein Schatten zu sehen. Wenn ich den Zeitpunkt betrachte, an dem der Schatten des Vorderrades bzw. des Hinterrades auf die Rampe trifft, dann liegen dazwischen ziemlich genau 4 von 60 Frames. Wenn ich statt 1,15 m Radstand nur 1 m rechne (also 15% sicherheitshalber abziehe), komme ich auf 54 km/h bzw. 15 Meter pro Sekunde.

Ab Verlassen der Rampe mit dem Hinterrad bis zum Aufkommen vergehen 53 von 60 Frames, also 0,8833 Sekunden. Das wäre eine Flugkurve mit 13,3 m Länge. Davon abzuziehen die Geschwindigkeit, die man verliert (Rampe, Luft). Und für die horizontale Länge natürlich noch die Flugkurve. Diesen Daten nach zu urteilen, würde ich glatt sagen, dass man hier 10 m weit springen kann. Aber irgendwie ist das schon weit.  Wäre interessant, ob den jemand ausgemessen hat...

----------


## Sethimus

rampen kannst in whistler an einer hand abzaehlen, zu recht.

----------


## rush_dc

Was jumplines betrifft würd ich jetzt behaupten das tschim beam line im brandnertal das ultimative ist momentan in Österreich, sind zwar viele doubles aber die sind wirklich perfekt gebaut. Auch die stepdowns und die tableline auf der roten passen alle wirklich gut.
Mir persönlich sind die Jumps in fiss mittlerweile zu klein aber wirklich springen gelernt habe ich auch erst dort.

----------


## noox

> Was jumplines betrifft würd ich jetzt behaupten das tschim beam line im brandnertal das ultimative ist momentan in Österreich, sind zwar viele doubles aber die sind wirklich perfekt gebaut. Auch die stepdowns und die tableline auf der roten passen alle wirklich gut.
> Mir persönlich sind die Jumps in fiss mittlerweile zu klein aber wirklich springen gelernt habe ich auch erst dort.


Hört sich gut an.

Was fast a bissl blöd in Fiss ist, dass eigentlich die 3 ersten Sprünge (wenn mit Rampen gesprungen) die größten sind. Unten sind die Tables ja eher klein. Lustig find ich's trotzdem.

----------


## DownChrime

Ich glaub den seehr langen Sprung von 2014 gibts nicht mehr.
Sie haben die Rampe versetzt.
2015 war etwas entschaerft aber 10m kommt schon hin. "Gefuehlt"  :Smile: 
2014 hats mich gscheit zerrissen, mit Seitenwind  :Frown:

----------


## tecxx

Back on topic. Grad im lift, zweites mal hier. Gewaltiger trail, stark downhill lastig, nix für Anfänger.  Mir taugts brutal
 Full review follows.

----------


## noox

Danke für das Update! Freu mich schon auf Details!

----------


## Tyrolens

Sehr gut.Steinach war letztens nicht so toll und wir waren schon kurz davor, nach Mieders zu fahren.

----------


## tecxx

wie schon geschrieben, nun schon 2 mal dort gewesen. vor dem ersten besuch waren die erwartungen sehr niedrig - irgendso ein anfängerflowtrail halt, damit die touris im sommer eine beschäftigung haben, mit halbem weg auf schotterstrasse weil irgendwo eine genehmigung fehlt. denkste - weit gefehlt!

der trail ist 4.5 km lang, über 800hm, 100% trail ohne verbindungswege, und "gerade noch" für nicht ganz so geübte fahrbar. von unserer 4er-gruppe konnten zwei einige stellen nicht fahren und mussten immer wieder absteigen. enge, wurzelig reinrassige downhillabschnitte wechseln mit quer-durchs-unterholz schnelleren sektionen, viele stellen extrem schmal, wenns hinkommt 15-20cm in der breite. 

einfahrt in den trail:


sektionen wie auf diesem bild findet man eher weniger:


dafür hie und da eher sowas:


mehr fotos hab ich leider nicht, weil mir der trail so getaugt hat dass ich immer aufs fotografieren vergessen hab  :Wink: 

kurz vor einer alm haben sie eine drop-sektion gebaut, ein leicht-moderater, ein normaler, und ein schon etwas heftiger großer, den man nur mit einiger übung springt. hier auch mein einziger kritikpunkt: der im anschluss folgende wallride ist für mich unfahrbar - ich mag 90-grad-aus-der-erde wände nicht ohne halbwegs brauchbare einfahrt.

unten kommt dann eine längere sektion die man als "flowtrail" missverstehen könnte - große, geshapte steilkurven, die ein klein wenig an sölden/teäre line erinnern. der unterschied: gebaut wurde das von einem vertrider, und daher heisst "steilkurve" eben auch "STEILkurve", und zwar kerzengrad nach unten. hier scheiden sich die geister: meine kollegen fanden das gar nicht toll, ich bin schwer begeistert. wenn man sich dann mal überwunden hat, die neigung nach unten zu akzeptieren und einfach durchzurollen, kommt echt speed auf, und damit einher ein höllenspass. dass es dann in der ein oder anderen kurve auch noch ein optionales obstacle gibt (baum -wurzel -kurve -drop-kombo) ist "the icing on the cake".

was ist sonst noch zu sagen?
bikewash ist vorhanden, die liftler sind super freundlich, die bahn ist flott (max. 2 bikes pro gondel). der trail ist schon etwas mitgenommen und es bilden sich die ersten bremsrillen und ausgefahrenen stellen. aber das passt schon, es ist eben ein echter downhilltrail, und keine pipifax strecke.

ich hoffe man liest mir meine begeisterung heraus: sowas hat tirol dringend gebraucht. hoffentlicht folgt irgendwann ein geschwisterchen!

----------


## tecxx

ps: von der im thread und in den medien angesprochenen "abriegelung" des trails ist keine spur zu sehen.

pps: weil wir im thread ja auch wieder enduro vs downhill diskutiert haben: der trail ist absolut downhillbike-tauglich, ja fast schon dafür gemacht.

----------


## noox

Danke!

Wir hätten mal geplant am WE einen Tag EinsEinser Trail und dann weiter 2 Tage Nauders. Daher nur mit den Enduros unterwegs. Momentan sollte er also schon noch in einem Zustand sein, wo man auch mit den Enduros Spaß hat, oder?

----------


## tecxx

Ja klar. Die meisten sind auch mit enduro am weg. Viel spass!

----------


## Tyrolens

Als DH Stecke ist's vermutlich auch nicht gedacht. Bin gespannt, wie die das dann machen, wenn die Strecke ordentlich ausgefahren ist. Eine Zeit lang kann man ja oft noch am Rand fahren. Aber da die meisten Leute heute ja nur mehr ein Enduro haben, wird's vermutlich auch ein wenig Wartung brauchen. 

Aber endlich gibt es mal eine Naturstecke. Super!

----------


## hetorider

Danke für die Info! Werde da demnächst auch mal vorbeischauen.

----------


## cliomare

Bin auch sehr positiv überrascht. Wie ich die Fotos von den Baggerarbeiten gesehen hab dacht ich nicht schon wieder eine rausplanierte Downhillautobahn, aber der Trail ist das genaue Gegenteil. 

Denk das liegt daran dass große Teile des Trails einfach ein ehemaliger Wanderweg sind, entsprechend hat der Trail einen natürlichen, flowigen Charakter. Für einen geübten Fahrer gibts zwar keine Herausforderungen aber der Trail macht trotzdem Spaß, da es eben keine Autobahn ist sondern ein schön schmaler, wurzeliger Waldsteig. Und auch die rausgebaggerten Teile am Schluss machen Spaß (obwohl ich so Stücke normalerweise eher nicht mag), im Gegensatz zum NKST haben  sie da die Kurvenradien echt gut getroffen. 
Allerdings befürchte ich, dass das nicht lang so bleiben wird. Denn das Gelände ist eher ungeeignet für eine vielbefahrene DH Strecke: ein nasser, schattiger Wald. Wenns da einmal regnet brauchts Tage bis das richtig auftrocknet. Entsprechend ist man heute großteils durch tiefen Schlamm gefahren. Da wirds nicht lang dauern bis sich der Trail vom flowigen Wandersteigcharakter zur rausgefahrenen Downhillstrecke wandelt.


Auch noch sehr positiv hervorzuheben: Die Elferlifte zocken Jahreskartenbesitzer (noch) nicht ab, so wie das auf der Mutterer Alm oder in Steinach der Fall ist. Man muss also zur Jahreskarte nicht noch ein extra Biketicket zahlen. Das find ich nämlich eine echte Sauerei, wär das gleiche wie wenn man im Winter für die Skimitnahme noch mal was extra zahlen müsste.

----------


## noox

Wir waren am Samstag dort. Großteils kann ich das von den Vorrednern bestätigen. Wir hatten echt einen feinen (heißen) Tag mit den Enduro-Bikes.




> Für einen geübten Fahrer gibts zwar keine Herausforderungen aber der Trail macht trotzdem Spaß, ...


 Wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe, magst du ja technische Herausforderungen im Vertriding-Stil. So gesehen, ist da nichts herausfordernd. Aber ich fand es schon herausfordernd da überall flüssig und möglichst schnell durchzukommen. Fad wurde mir jedenfalls nicht  :Wink: 

Ich habe auch einige Leute gesehen, die eher überfordert waren. Ich finde es aber auch mal gut, wenn als erste Strecke eine "dunkelrote" Strecke gebaut wird. Gute Strecken zu bauen, die für jeden fahrbar und trotzdem nicht langweilig werden, ist extrem schwierig - oft kommt dann eh nix Gscheites raus. Da ist's dann gleich besser man baut eine etwas anspruchsvollere wie hier.

Also ich sag mal gut gelungen. Ich hoffe, dass nach dem Ein- bzw. Ausfahren des Trails auch sinnvoll nachgebessert wird. 

Ich erlaube mir aber trotzdem ein paar suboptimale Punkte anzusprechen (Jammern auf hohem Niveau):


Ich hatte anfangs Probleme mit neuen metallischen Bremsbelägen - massives Fading. Dabei ist mir erst aufgefallen, wieviel man da runter eigentlich bremsen muss. Es sind einge Querfahrten, wo's cool wäre, wenn die etwas flacher angelegt wären. Weniger bremsen wäre lustiger und Trail-schonender. Aber wenn da - wie Cliomare schreibt - vorher ein Wanderweg war, wird man da häufig nicht ausgekommen sein.Bisschen schade, dass die einzig gut gebauten Sprünge die Drops sind. Es gibt ein paar Kanten ohne Landung. Einmal drei Sprünge hintereinander, wo der erste schon eine definierte Landung hat. Vermutlich habe ich auch die eine oder andere Double-Möglichkeit übersehen. Droppen ist halt nicht so meins (bzw. unserer Truppe). Den großen hatten wir uns anfangs nicht angesehen und später sind wir auf die blöde Idee gekommen Strava-Zeiten einzufahren - 3x durchgefahren  :Wink:  Im steilen Gelände lassen sich aber Drops einfacher integrieren als andere Sprünge.Die Anlieger unten sind schon etwas seltsam. Das ganze ist in einem Art Graben. Links und rechts geht's rauf, dazwischen geht die Strecke hin und her. Die Anlieger machen extrem zu und sind viel steiler gebaut als nötig. Damit man trotzdem rumkommt, ist der Hang links und rechts jeweils als eine Art Wall gebaut. Die Anlieger sind auch irgendwie so eckig gebaut. Der Übergang vom Gelände (Hang) zum Anlieger ist nicht  rund, sondern eher ein Eck. Wenn man die etwas auffüllen würde und etwas runder shapen, wäre es glaube ich besser zu fahren.

Aber wie gesagt: Super lässig dort mal einen Tag zu fahren. Mit Enduro geht's super. Kanns mir auch mit Downhiller gut vorstellen. Ein paar wenige sehr enge Kurven sind vielleicht mit dem DH-Bike nicht ganz so ideal.

----------


## cliomare

Genau, Vertriding Herausforderungen sind keine. Find die Strecke aber trotzdem spaßig, für technisch geübte Fahrer ist sie flowig, für weniger geübte Fahrer sicher auch die ein oder andere Herausforderung. 

Den Punkt mit zu viel bremsen kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, find das Gefälle der Strecke ist grad richtig dass man ohne besonders viel Bremsen schön durchfahren kann. Meine Hausstrecke ist aber der NKST, insofern relativiert sich das.
Und gerade die Anlieger unten in dem Graben haben mir durchaus gefallen. Dadurch dass die recht steil sind und ein bischen zu machen find ich kann man da schön "reinstechen".

Wenn Kritik dann taugt mir die Wall nicht. Wie schon angesprochen zu senkrecht. Aber das ist doch in Steinach dasselbe. Die Leut sollten mal nach Livigno fahren und sich anschauen wie man eine geile Wall baut.

und was ich schad finde ist, dass es keine Northshoreelemente gibt. Und damit mein ich nicht meterbreites Zeig sondern schmale, fordernde Sachen. So wie damals in Ogau oder die schmale Linie vom Bongo Bongo Trail in Leogang. Wenn man schon einen Trail baut dann gehören einfach coole Northshore Elemente und ein paar Drops und Obstacles rein (so wie die Wippe in Ogau oder der boneshaker beim alten nordketten trail oder die steile Holzabfahrt unten in Livigno). Sonst kann ich ja gleich wieder einen der normalen Steige fahren...


Aber alles in allem ist die Strecke eine positive Überraschung geworden. Ich hoffe halt dass man weiterhin die Vertride Touren in dem Gebiet machen kann ohne dass es jetzt zu viel Stress gibt.

----------


## noox

Stimmt, mit der Wall konnte ich auch nix anfangen. Hat eher nach Krampf ausgesehen. Muss aber sagen, dass ich kaum auf's Holz raufgefahren bin. Die Wall in Wagrain ist bisher die beste, die ich kenne (außer 2 Walls im Silverstar Bikepark, Canada BC https://youtu.be/fW6tzzu4H6k?t=236). Die 2 Walls in Steinach am Brenner (zu Anfangszeiten) habe ich aber schon positiv in Erinnerung.

Vermutlich war das Problem mit den steileren Querfahrten doch hauptsächlich dem Bremsproblem geschuldet. Nach dem Wechseln der Bremsbeläge war wieder alles im grünen Bereich. Aber irgendwie hatte ich mir trotzdem eingebildet, dass ein paar längere geraden besser etwas flacher angelegt wären. Dann wären sie einfach nicht so wartungsintensiv. Ich meine damit übrigens nicht die steileren, technischen Stiche, wo man sowieso rausnehmen muss bzw. dann unten das Wandl richtig treffen. 

Witzig eigentlich, dass ich in Europa so gut wie gar nie schmale Northshores gefahren bin. Bei den Northshore-Trails in Vancouver hat das dazugehört, aber wirklich reizen tut mich das auf Dauer nicht. Ich denke aber, das ist was, was man immer noch dazu bauen kann.

Unterschied zu einem normalen Weg finde ich halt, dass man auf so einem Trail doch Gas geben kann. Bei einem Wanderweg ist's eh gut, wenn er so technisch ist, dass man eher langsam ist, sodass man nicht künstlich rausnehmen muss, um jederzeit rechtzeitig stehenbleiben zu können.

Es ist echt eine coole Sache. Kann ich empfehlen, das für einen Tag mitzunehmen, falls man z.B. nach Westen oder Süden fährt.

----------


## MadMag

Danke für die Impressionen in schriftlicher und auch bildlicher Form  :Big Grin: 

Leider bin ich bis dato nicht dazugekommen, mir den Trail mal selber anzuschauen  :Embarrassment:  Wäre ja quasi aus Steinach "gleich" um 's Eck ...
Ein Freund von mir (ambitionierter Nordketten-Fahrer) war auch schon 2x dort und ist von der Strecke recht angetan und sagt auch, dass es wieder mal ein downhill-lastiger Trail ist.

Bin ich schon mal gespannt, vielleicht geht es sich dieses Wochenende aus. Eure Infos sind schon mal vielversprechend  :Cool:

----------


## noox

Wir ware ja am Samstag vor einer Woche dort. Hier ein Non-Stop Full-Run-Video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAulM9LPe7Q



Mit der Kameraposition habe ich heuer nicht so das Händchen - wieder mal etwas zu tief. 

Oben ist alles von ähnlichem Charakter. Zum Fahren echt sehr cool - am Video wird's vermutlich irgendwann fad. Ab 7:40 kommen die Drops (den großen habe ich ausgelassen). Danach der untere Teil mit den vielen großen Anliegern.

Am Ende dann noch ein nicht erwischte Kurve und ein Sturz.


Das mit den zu steilen Querfahrten muss ich widerrufen. Das war echt den nicht funktionerenden Bremsen geschuldet. Mit den anderen Bremsbelägen war ich dann 40 Sekunden schneller (siehe Video, die nicht erwischte Kurve war noch mit den problematischen Belägen).

----------


## MadMag

Am Samstag habe ich mir mal den EinsEinser-Trail angesehen und ich muss sagen, der Trail ist eine feine Sache, gefällt mir sehr gut  :Big Grin: 
Die Strecke war aufgrund der ergiebigen nächtlichen Regenfälle richtig nass, aber mit der richtigen Bereifung kein Problem  :Wink: 

Wir waren mit den DH-Bikes am Weg, aber den Trail kann man auch sehr gut mit einem Enduro, wie auf noox's Video zu sehen, fahren. So kommt man auch bei der ein oder anderen Kehre einfacher "um 's Eck".

Bei der Wall nach dem größeren Drop war ich mir absolut nicht sicher, ob man diese nun als Steilkurve nehmen kann!?  :EEK!:  Irgendwie ist diese zu steil und auch der Winkel zu spitz, kommt mir mal so vor. Und die Anlieger im letzten Teil der Strecke sind eher gewöhnungsbedürftig ...

ABER genug gesudert, der Trail macht einfach Spaß  :Cool:

----------


## tecxx

update2017
interessanterweise hat man auf die meisten "kleinigkeiten" die beanstandet wurden reagiert und nachgebessert, der wallride ist zb nun verbessert worden und diverse stellen im trail wurden überarbeitet.
allerdings ist der trail mittlerweile aufgrund abnutzung und witterung in sachen schwierigkeitsgrad ins tief schwarze gewandert. was mir persönlich gut taugt dürfte aber die meisten eher (über)fordern.... selten habe ich dort mehr als 2-3 andere bike getroffen. als knackige naturdownhillstrecke ist der eins einser jedenfalls immer noch  :Evil:  :Mr. Brown:  :Twisted: .
bin gespannt wie sich die neue sektion macht, die im august eröffnet wird.... ich werde berichten!

----------


## MadMag

Knackige Naturdownhillstrecke!?  :Cool:  Danke für das Update, da muss ich demnächst auch wieder mal hin ...

----------


## pAz

> Knackige Naturdownhillstrecke!?  Danke für das Update, da muss ich demnächst auch wieder mal hin ...


das ist es. der neue zweizweiter trail schaut auch sehr fein aus und passagenweise schon zu fahren.
 war die Woche wieder dort, hier eine aktuelle helmkamerafahrt:

----------


## noox

> update2017
> allerdings ist der trail mittlerweile aufgrund abnutzung und witterung in sachen schwierigkeitsgrad ins tief schwarze gewandert.


Ich war letztes Jahr (ich glaube) im August dort. Und heuer Mitte Juni. Ich war überrascht: Ich hatte das Gefühl, dass er sich seit letztem Jahr kaum verändert hatte. 

Allerdings war Paz zuletzt dort und er meinte, dass ich sich in den letzten Wochen, doch mehr ausgefahren hatte.

----------


## pAz

kurzer teaser vom zweizweiter trail:

----------

